# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Темы, перенесенные в другой раздел

## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "50%" перенесена в раздел "Традиция и современность".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Переводим Калки Пурану с английского, нужны переводчики и знатоки русского языка" перенесена в "Просто так" по просьбе автора темы.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Передайте Кришне пожалуйста" перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Тема "Рассуждение на основе индийской философии" перемещена из раздела философия в раздел "Просто так", как несоответствующая тематике раздела.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Вьяса-пуджа не в кругу учеников, а на воскресной программе - есть ли опыт?" перенесена в раздел "Традиция и современность".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "ответ про то,чем можно кормить собаку" перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Тема "Леонид Тугутов (Лакшми Нарайана)" перенесена в раздел просто так.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Мельницы для зерна" перенесена в раздел "Лой-базар". Оффтоп из темы удален.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

некоторые темы пропадают - о них нет сообщений как об удалённых темах, наверное это неправильно?

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Тема "Кто сейчас главные демоны?" перемещена в раздел "Просто так"

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема "Выбор духовного лидера" перенесена в раздел "Вайшнава-санга".

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Тема "Выбор духовного лидера" перенесена в раздел "Вайшнава-санга".


Aniruddha das, а вы не ошиблись? Вроде нет такого раздела на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Aniruddha das, а вы не ошиблись? Вроде нет такого раздела на форуме.


Раздел такой есть, он закрытый. Можете оставить заявку на вступление (Кабинет - Группы прав). Допуск только по личной рекомендации участника форума или руководства ятры.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема "10 причин, не позволяющие установить варнашрама-дхарму в ИСККОН" перенесена в раздел "Вайшнава-санга".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дискуссия из темы Бхакти Викаши Свами перенесена в раздел "Традиция и современность".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Байки о кришнаитах" перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "холодное молоко" перенесена в раздел "Здоровый образ жизни".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Из "буддистов" отделена тема "одинаковые духовные имена" и перенесена в раздел "Традиция и современность".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Из темы о Крымске отделена дискуссия о помощи сюда: раздел "Традиция и современность" тема "Когда и кому помогать"

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Тема "Увы, влияние политики на учение" перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Тема "Позитивное мышление" перенесена в раздел просто так.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Пропавшая глава" перенесена в раздел "Традиция и современность".

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Тема "Пропавшая глава" перенесена в раздел "Традиция и современность".


в этом разделе её нету

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> в этом разделе её нету


Она была перенесена и там пропала.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Она была перенесена и там пропала.


Ага. Уехала по своим делам.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Тема "Одно ли солнце во вселенной?" перенесена в раздел просто так.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Рыбу и яйцо можно есть?" перенесена в раздел "Традиция и современность".

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Тема "Развитие тонкого видения" перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

Темы Рагима с предложениями работы и аренды недвижимости перенесены в соответствующие разделы.

----------


## Aniruddha das

тема "простая жизнь, возвышенное мышление" перенесена в раздел "Просто так", который читать могут только зарегистрированные пользователи.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема "Буддизм и имперсонализм" перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Темы "Проект "Давайте развиваться вместе"! Интересные книги." и "Тема: Проект "Давайте развиваться вместе"! Интересные лекции." объеденные в одну и перенесены в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Можно ли жить в Москвовском Храме Кришны и как он работает?" перенесена в подраздел "Вопросы и предложения" раздела "ОСК в Москве".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Онлайн трансляция российского фестиваля "Садху Санга 2012"" перенесена в раздел "Вайшнавское медиа".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Сомнительные развлечения" перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема "Кто такой Шаштхивара?" отделена от темы "Как понимать продажу знаний брахманами" и перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Путь" перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "консультация астролога, астрологическая карта" перенесена в подраздел "Служение, работа и услуги".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Темы "зачем вайшнавскому браку столько тонкого секса" и "с новым годом, можно ли ускорить карму" перенесены в раздел "Просто так"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Одежда из шелка" перенесена в раздел "Традиция и современность".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "А есть ли русские йоги где живут в России?" перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Из темы "Философия" - "Разрушительный эффект оскорбления вайшнавов" все про рукопожатие перенесено в "Традиции и современность".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Из темы "ГАУРАПУРНИМА 2013" дискуссия "Где кому сидеть" отделена в раздел "Традиции и современность".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Сон в экадаши" перенесена в раздел "Традиция и современность".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Вегетарианство" перенесена в "Здоровый образ жизни".

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Перемещена тема "Аударья Дхама Прабху" из "Духовные учителя и проповедники ИСККОН" в "Традиции и Современность".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "В поддержку томского Уполномоченного по правам человека" перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема  "Манеры общения на форуме krishna.ru, формы отстаивания своей позиции" перенесена в раздел "Гостевая книга"

----------


## Aniruddha das

тема "Кому известно, поделитесь !?" перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Киртан" перенесена в раздел "Традиция и современность".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Кока-кола,Пепси-кола из крови свиньи и алкоголя?" перенесена в раздел "Здоровый образ жизни".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема "Защитим наших детей" перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Что случилось? Эпидемия или вторжение?" перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Помогите преданным" перенесена в раздел "Ваши объявления".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "А разве Божество не одно?" перенесена в раздел "Межконфессиональный диалог".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Темы, начинающиеся с цитат из лекций Шрилы Бхакти Викаши Свами, перенесены из раздела "Традиция и современность" в тему "Шрила Бхакти Викаша Свами" в разделе "Духовные учителя и проповедники ИСККОН".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема автора АНАНДА ПУРИ ДАС "Вайшнавская Дисконтная Система - VDS" перенесена в "Просто так". Автору предупреждение за создание одинаковых тем в разных разделах.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Прочитайте!" переименована в "все планеты будут в своих знаках или в знаках своей экзальтации" и перенесена в "Просто так".

Автору темы замечание о несоблюдении правил форума:

3.3. При написании новой темы используйте заголовок темы соответствующий содержанию, избегая несодержательных названий темы типа: «Вопрос», «Помогите» и т.п.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Есть ли секс в духовном мире" перенесена из раздела Нац.Совета в раздел вопросов к Враджендра Кумару пр.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Ищу цитату Шрилы Прабхупады" перемещена в раздел "Шрила Прабхупада".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Темы "Маханидхи Свами - это все слухи" и "Маханидхи Свами - подробности" перенесены из раздела "Вопросы к Национальному Совету"  в раздел  "Просто так", поскольку никаких вопросов к Национальному Совету в этих темах не было.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Две темы про Маханидхи Свами в разделе "Просто так" объединены в одну.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема "Построение сильного поселения" перенесена из раздела "Московская община" в раздел "Просто так", поскольку не имеет отношения к Московской общине. В этой теме обсуждается некая частная инициатива, планируемая не в рамках московской общины ИСККОН.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Темы состоящие из цитат Шрилы Бхакти Викаши Свами из раздела "Традиция и современность" перенесены в тему "Шрила Бхакти Викаша Свами" в разделе "Духовные учителя и проповедники ИСККОН".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Духовные Имена" перенесена в раздел "Традиция и современность".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Для чего одевают чёли?" перенесена в раздел "Традиция и современность".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Помолимся за Украину" почищена и перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Две темы "Пайо-врата" слеплены в одну в разделе "Традиция и современность".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Подскажите технику\методику запоминания шлок" перенесена в "Традиции и современность".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Из темы "Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами" отделено сообщение "что надо делать с агрессором" в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Все книги Шрилы Прабхупады" перенесена в раздел "Шрила Прабхупада".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Оставил тело..." перенесена в "Ваши объявления".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Что мы кушаем?" перенесена в раздел "Философия".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Все на Веб-Фронт!  :smilies: " перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Из темы "Ваши объявления" пришедшие за выходные сообщения о недвижимости перенесены в раздел "Недвижимость", сообщения о поиске контактов - в раздел "СК в каждом городе и деревне".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Фисгармония (настройка, рычаги)" перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Кришнаиты тоже люди или мошенничество в особо крупном. Случай из жизни" перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

"Видео из Кришна Баларам мандира" перенесена в Вайшнавское медиа

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Из "Интересных фактов" фото Кришны перенесено в "Фотографии Божеств". Статья об экономике удалена.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Ведическая жена: новые правила женственности" перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Нужны ли модераторы?" перенесена в "Гостевую книгу".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Требуется помощь в перегоне авто Новосибирск-Сочи." перенесена: "Ваши объявления" -> "Служение, работа и услуги"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "рост Шрилы Прабхупады" перенесена в раздел "Шрила Прабхупада".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема "Любовь к себе" перенесена в раздел "Просто так"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Что за продукт ел Кришна, который на русский перевели как масло?" перемещена в раздел "Рецепты кухни Кришны".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема про то, что нужно делать с лампадкой и цветком, перенесена в раздел "Поклонение Божествам" -> "Прасад от Божеств после арати".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Отзывы Прабхупады о тех или иных личностях" перенесена в раздел "Шрила Прабхупада".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Поздравления в стихах для вайшнавов" перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Джая и Виджая" перенесена в раздел "Философия".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Фильм Джаладутта 2014. Кто создатель фильма?" ==> "Вайшнавское медиа"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Автор рисунка" перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема "Как восстановить монархию" перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Невозможный Торсунов. Семейные отношения в свете "ведических" лекторов." перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "в какую обитель попадают христианские святые" перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема ""Нельзя только Харе Кришна"?" перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Сообщения про запрет посещения храма перенесены в отдельную тему в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Обсуждения из объявления "Курс "Ученик в ИСККОН"" перенесены в "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Новые правила киртана и киртана - мелы" перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Отличия мужской и женской природы" перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Какой бы вопрос нибыл задан, на него всегда есть отвеТ" перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Эдвард

Четыре веды/Одна Общая Веда (http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=17955) 
В раздел "Философия".
По просьбе автора.

----------


## Эдвард

Сообщения из темы http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=17976 были перенесены в тему http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=11475 по просьбе автора.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Атьяхара и митахара" перемещена в раздел "Здоровый образ жизни".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Органическая Дайви Варнашрама. Новый мировой порядок. Последний Приказ. Ачьюта Готра" перенесена в "Просто так" и объединена с другой такой же.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "душа имеет имя и знает это имя только Кришна" перенесена в раздел "Философия".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Рецептуры вегетарианских колбас и тортов" перенесена в раздел "Рецепты кухни Кришны".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема "Харинамы" перенесена в раздел "Просто так"

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема "Лекции Кришна Кирти прабху" перенесены из раздела "Духовные учителя и проповедники ИСККОН" в раздел "Вайшнавское медиа"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Улучшение работы форума" перенесена в "Гостевую книгу".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Давайте снимем фильм…" перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Подпишите петицию о Вайшнави-дикша-гуру" перенесена в раздел "Традиция и современность".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Просто, о божествах" перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Мы должны Ввести во всех странах обязательную маркировку вегетарианских продуктов!" перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема ""Выбрось свой кришнаизм, сожги все свои сектансткие книги"... Что делать?" перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "О каме и преме" перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "КАРЬЕРА В ОБЩЕСТВЕ ПРЕДАННЫХ И РЕГУЛИРУЮЩИЕ ПРИНЦИПЫ" отделена и перенесена в "Традиции и современность".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Темы: "Индийские" веды произошли от славянских? Санскрит произошёл от древнеславянского языка?", "Так говорил Заратустра", "Мамонты в служении Кришне." и Данилов-"Арийская империя. Гибель и возрождение. Том 1 " глава "Миф о холокосте" 

Перенесены раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Вопрос об атме" перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема "Вы, возможно, проповедуете пракрита сахаджию." перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема "Принципы ,которые объединяют  ?" перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема "Лучший друг детства Радханатха Свами" перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Коронавирус" перенесена в "Просто так".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Как Вы понимаете 1-ю Мантру Шри Ишопанишад ?" перенесена в "Философию".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема "Сбывается предсказание Шри Нандананданы д. от 1997 г." перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тема "Как можно называть животных именами Их Светлостей и Их ближайших спутников!!!" перенесена в раздел "Просто так".

----------

